# Erotic / Sexy scores



## method1 (Oct 10, 2022)

Looking for recommendations for some interesting erotic / sexy soundtracks, along the lines of 50 shades etc.


----------



## d.healey (Oct 10, 2022)

Can't get sexier than Don Juan DeMarco by Michael Kamen


----------



## Satorious (Oct 10, 2022)

I don't know about 50 shades (I haven't seen any of them) - but for sexy - I find John Barry's Body Heat score pretty sexy - a fine achievement considering it's now over 40 years old!


Love Jerry Goldsmith's Basic Instinct score also.


----------



## Double Helix (Oct 10, 2022)

Bolero

(I am a fan of Gustavo Dudamel, so here's his Bolero with the Vienna Philharmonic)


----------



## patrick76 (Oct 10, 2022)




----------



## Dietz (Oct 11, 2022)

Not "50 Shades" by any means, but Henri Mancini, all the way: 



... closely followed by this little-known gem: 



(... just the title alone! ;-D ...)


----------



## 3DC (Oct 11, 2022)

9½ Weeks
Joe Cocker - You Can Leave Your Hat On


----------



## Marcus Millfield (Oct 11, 2022)

Maybe it's just me and you'll never look the same at me again, but if I think sexy, I think about a few jazz standards like:





Mighty sexy stuff.


----------



## 3DC (Oct 11, 2022)

37°2 Le Matin - Betty Blue


----------



## Robin (Oct 11, 2022)




----------



## Honigdachs (Oct 11, 2022)

More Human Than Human by White Zombie.


----------



## Sombreuil (Oct 11, 2022)

As far as I can remember, John Adams has always considered his piece called _Shaker Loops_ as being quite erotical.


----------



## The Retroblueman (Oct 11, 2022)

Sorry- couldn't resist adding this one! Welcome to the 90s (see also the fake RDJ trailer at the start of Tropic Thunder)...



If you are looking for something a bit more timeless Cesaria Evora's songs work well. Have also always had my suspicions about the 2nd movement of Beethoven's Sonata Op.111.


----------



## BennyHendel (Oct 11, 2022)

NSFW warning


----------



## Niah2 (Oct 11, 2022)




----------



## Loïc D (Oct 11, 2022)

All Gainsbourg’s works are very erotic.


----------



## cedricm (Oct 11, 2022)

Brian Ferry's Slave to Love


----------



## cedricm (Oct 11, 2022)

NSFW
It introduced the world to Emily Ratajkowski.


----------



## kgdrum (Oct 11, 2022)

In this case I will ask,does the music really matter?


----------



## Alchemedia (Oct 11, 2022)

kgdrum said:


> In this case I will ask, does the music really matter?



"I'm shaking it, boss!"


----------



## Pyro861 (Oct 11, 2022)

Lady of the lake automatically came to mind
edit: nothing to do with 50 shades but it's a sexiest score I can think of.


----------



## Saxer (Oct 11, 2022)




----------



## The Retroblueman (Oct 12, 2022)

Saxer said:


>



Nice!! - found this Dave Grusin/David Sanbourn gem just for you😁


----------



## Loïc D (Oct 12, 2022)




----------



## C.R. Rivera (Oct 12, 2022)

Satorious said:


> I find John Barry's Body Heat score pretty sexy - a fine achievement considering it's now over 40 years old!
> 
> 
> Heck, the entire movie is "sexy"!


----------

